# أجهزة التحليل المخبرية



## وسام حاج (6 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم:


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (6 مارس 2007)

مواضيعك حلوة ومنوعة


----------



## platinum_ouput (7 مارس 2007)

*الله ينورــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

:55: على فكرة كتير من الناس ميعرفوش أهمية الأجهزة الطبية فى المختبرات بس أحب أعرفك انها شئ مهم جداومنتشرة برة جدا مع احترامى وتقديرىم/عبد الرحمن سعادة


----------



## hisham badawi (8 مارس 2007)

شكراعلى المواضبع
الى الامام


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## Asmar07 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

انار الله دربك ووفقك


----------



## mtc.eng (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور يوسف (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بك المسلمين و
Ramadan mubarak
I ash allah to make u happy,
guide u safely though every mile grant u wealth give u heaith & most of all grant u paradise.


----------



## ام زهرة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااا 
وبارك الله لك


----------



## mansour2000 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you for this topic


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

you did good job


----------



## tigersking007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ وسام


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم هذا اخي عينى لا تراه... فبعينك اللهم ارعاه...وفرج همه وشكواه... واجعل السعادة لاتفارق عيناه.... وبحكمتك سدد خطاه.... اللهم انى احبه فيك فاحفظه الا يعصيك واجعل عمله يرضيك واغفر له يوم ياتيك


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دكتور يوسف (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لك


----------



## DESKTOP (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## am_em (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## فهد الفهاد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخوي وسام حاج على هذه الملفات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## حمود البدري (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ياريت لو تعرضوا الاجهزه المخبريه بالصور


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## biomed_salman (7 يوليو 2009)

thanks for you information.


----------



## م.الجابري (8 يوليو 2009)

مكشووووووووور على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ashraf_m_f (13 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي علي هذا الموضوع القيم*​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (26 أغسطس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس عرفان (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين فيصل اسعد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على المواضيع المهمة


----------



## حسين فيصل اسعد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ياحلا مهندس في لدنيه


----------



## حسين فيصل اسعد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

:13::13::13::13::13:
هي الاستفادة الحقيقية


----------



## mohammed.madani (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندسنا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## birelarch (4 أغسطس 2011)

f21f4b96a6a60135dfa13eab6b205d1e


----------



## birelarch (4 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

رائع


----------



## ام موني (6 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

